# Non-Typical City Buck



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Found this guy on my drive around the city today! Had his doe 2 hoses over


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I've always liked buck's that had a drop tine!

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

nice deer I get pics from nephew of a albino he lives in parma


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

Where abouts in Parma is this albino deer? I live in Parma and have yet to see an albino deer in the city.


----------

